

Ask HN: Is a user base growth from 190k to 3.3M in 4 years impressive? - sassyboy

If someone mentions that they were responsible for overseeing this growth, in their resume should I be impressed? i.e. they built systems which scaled to meet this growth.
======
burnout1540
That sounds like registered users, which may be completely different than
_active_ users. The number of registered users tells you very little without
also knowing the number of active and/or concurrent users and what type of
activity they're doing.

~~~
gt565k
I agree. Look at engagement rates and how the curve looks on that end. It is
much more important than stale users who registered but never used your
service/product.

Either way, I'd say a few million users is pretty impressive.

------
rt897
Yes, but depends on what kind of system. Our company has written
telecommunication systems to handle over 50M users and yes we do brag :)

------
Blackthorn
No offense meant to you personally here, but only in Silly Valley could
someone seriously ask such an inane question.

Over four years, plenty of user bases go from the millions to zeroes. Even
maintaining a user base over that time should be considered an impressive
feat.

